# Off road in North Norfolk?



## Fred1 (21 Jun 2011)

I am going on holiday to North Norfolk and I am wondering about taking my off road bike. I am looking for any ideas about off road routes or trails so has anyone any suggestions?


----------



## Cubist (21 Jun 2011)

Thetford Forest is highly recommended by those who have ridden there. http://www.forestry.gov.uk/england-cycling#thetford


----------



## Fred1 (23 Jun 2011)

Actually, I knew about Thetford Forest but I was wondering if there were any other off road routes nearer to Blakeney or Wells or Sheringham.

Thanks in anticipation.

Fred1


----------



## colinr (23 Jun 2011)

Some infos here: http://www.visitnorfolk.co.uk/activities-norfolk/cycling.aspx#cycle
Peddars Way is a good route from what I remember.


----------



## Fred1 (27 Jul 2011)

I went to Thetford Forest, 50 miles from Blakeney where I was staying. I did the Black Route and found it quite a disappointment because it was not a patch on the Blue Route in Gisburn Forest in Lancashire where I did my first forest trail. The only interesting bits were the bomb holes, I fell of my bike in one and could avoid them if I wanted. So all in all I felt sorry for the mountain bikers in Norfolk! If I have said too much, I apologise because I have just come back from an impromptu wine session with some neighbours across the road.

Bye for now.

Fred1


----------

